# travailler dans/à la compta, dans les/aux finances - préposition



## KennyHun

Bonjour,

Si on parle de quelqu'un qui travaille dans le service financier ou comptable d'une entreprise, est-ce qu'on utilisera uniquement la préposition "_dans_" ?

P.ex.

Dans la compta (de notre société), il n'y a que des génies.
Elle travaille dans les finances depuis 5 ans, mais voudrait essayer un nouveau poste dans un autre service dès l'an prochain.

Merci !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour KennyHun.

Au sein d'une entreprise ou d'une administration ou d'une institution on ne retient, me semble-t-il, que l'idée d'affectation : _au service de la comptabilité, à la comptabilité_ et familièrement _à la compta_.

S'agissant des finances, on parle généralement de _service financier  _:_ travailler au service financier._ C'est la même idée d'affectation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> S'agissant des finances, on parle généralement de _service financier _:_ travailler au service financier._


Et familièrement, on dit souvent _à la finance_.

Quant à _travailler *dans* les finances_, cela ne veut pas dire travailler au département financier d'une entreprise, mais travailler dans le domaine de la finance.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Et familièrement, on dit souvent _à la finance_***.  [...] Quant à _travailler *dans* les finances_ ...


Ah bon ?  Je n'ai jamais entendu ça*** en France.
On dit le plus couramment (du moins ici) "travailler *dans* *la* finance" = dans le domaine/ le monde de la finance
et (familièrement) "*aux* finances" quand il s'il s'agit d'un service dans une entreprise.

Cf. résultats google (qui, à mon avis, sont parlants dans le cas présent)
"travaille à la finance" 6 résultats
"travaille aux finances" 50 résultats
"travaille dans la finance" 135 résultats
"travaille dans les finances" 90 résultats


----------



## atcheque

JCK, c'est bien exactement ce que relevait MC  Il répondait à _travailler au service financier_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Eh bien, moi, je relève la proposition de MC "travailler _*à* la finance_" (même pour "_travailler au service financier") _qui me semble sujette à caution.


----------



## atcheque

_Travailler à la finance, à l'entretien, aux services généraux ... _  dans une entreprise.
_Travailler dans la finance _ faire de la finance.

Deux locutions différentes pour deux notions différentes.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je rêve ?

Dans un organigramme, vous trouverez _service financier_, _direction_ ou _sous direction des finances_, et jamais _la finance_ ou _les finances_ ou _finance_ ou _finances_.
C'est autre chose s'il s'agit du ministère des Finances, mais on désigne alors par _Finances_ le ministère, non pas le service où l'on travaille.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dans un organigramme qui est un document officiel, on ne trouvera évidemment pas ces expressions familières "à la compta, aux finances" etc. Personne n'a dit le contraire, cher Logos.


----------



## KennyHun

Oui, quand je vous ai posé cette question, j'avais en tête des conversations familières et non forcément des propos officiels. (Du type "bavardage autour d'un café", "Hé, Martine, t'as vu la tête du nouveau type de la compta//de la finance/des finances [différence régionale ?] quand j'ai dit XY ?".)


----------



## samiraa

Pour une entreprise (ce qui est ton hypothèse) et dans un registre de langue non soutenu,on dira à mon avis : "travailler *à* la compta, à la comptabilité"pour dire "travailler au service comptable de l'entreprise".
Et pas "dans la compta", ce qui signifierait "dans le domaine de la comptabilité", ici ou ailleurs.
Ni "aux Finances", qui désignerait le ministère des finances.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Voilà.
Et si je dis que je travaille à la finance, ce ne pourrait être qu'une façon familière de dire que je travaille sur un financement, et en aucun cas que je suis affecté au service financier ou à la direction ou sous-direction financière ou des finances.
Dans un organigramme on peut trouver _comptabilité_ tout court, qu'on abrège familièrement en _compta_, mais jamais _(la/les) finance(s)_ tout court. Il y a bien une différence.


----------



## KennyHun

Donc vous pensez tous les deux que même dans un langage familier, la solution la plus relâché resterait "au service financier" ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Pas du tout relâché mais ça reste la meilleure solution et la plus répandue parce que "aux finances" et (encore plus) "à la finance" sonnent faux (ou prêtent à confusion).


----------



## samiraa

KennyHun said:


> Donc vous pensez tous les deux que même dans un langage familier, la solution la plus relâché resterait "au service financier" ?



Non. "Travailler au service financier" (d'une entreprise) n'appartient pas au style relâché, mais courant. commun.


----------



## KennyHun

Désolé si ce n'était pas clair, je reformule : il n'existe donc pas de formulation plus familière ? (à l'image de "compta" pour le service comptable)


----------



## samiraa

Non, à ma connaissance. Peut-être parce que "comptabilité" est nettement plus long que "financier" (5 syllabes contre 3).


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, si. Nous vous avons déjà proposé _à la finance_ et _aux finances_, certaines personne préférant le singulier (atcheque et moi-même) et d'autres le pluriel (JClaudeK)… C'est du même registre que _travailler à la compta_, donc familier.


----------



## samiraa

Non, non. J'ai travaillé des années dans une* entreprise *privée *en France*, et je n'ai jamais entendu "travailler à la  finance" ou même  "aux finances" pour désigner le service financier de cette entreprise.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Moi de même, mais dans un établissement public puis dans un groupe bancaire.

Deux choses jouent, c'est que d'une part _finance_ n'a pas d'équivalent tiré du mot comme _compta _est tiré du mot_ comptabilité,_ et que d'autre part le service financier est toujours considéré comme un secteur stratégique ou « noble » : soit on prononce la désignation dans l'organigramme en entier, soit on dit le sigle qui en est tiré dans lequel le mot _finances_ (ou _financier etc._) est représenté par un F.


----------



## Maître Capello

samiraa said:


> Non, non. J'ai travaillé des années dans une* entreprise *privée *en France*, et je n'ai jamais entendu "travailler à la finance" ou même "aux finances" pour désigner le service financier de cette entreprise


Ce n'est pas parce que _vous_ ne les avez jamais entendues que ces expressions n'existent pas… 



Logospreference-1 said:


> Moi de même, mais dans un établissement public puis dans un groupe bancaire.


C'est le genre d'expressions que l'on n'emploierait jamais pour une entreprise dans le domaine financier justement et je ne m'attendrais pas non plus à les entendre dans le secteur public. On les rencontre surtout pour les PME qui ont un petit service financier.


----------

